# Teen Rebellion



## Trip (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm 17. And I want to stand out. I want to do something my mother wouldn't entirely approve of in my life. But I don't want it to be something that would ruin my life (tattoo, drugs, etc.) something like bleeching my hair, or something. What can I do? What are some things you've done that your parents didn't approve of, but eventually got used to?


----------



## Trip (Jan 15, 2004)

Yea...hey now.


----------



## Orbit (Jan 15, 2004)

ohh is that sore?


----------



## Trillian (Jan 15, 2004)

I run around with bleached, sometimes dyed hair, that is spiky, and usualy a biker or megatokyo shirt on. I can't figure out what they don't aprove of though... They even like my hair and shirts... but hey, every new class I go to, the teachers are all kinda wigged out when they see me (no, not wigged out that way, you sicko!  ), so it's a trade off.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Jan 15, 2004)

Rejecting my parent's religion (Christianity... for more reasons than one) and becoming a vegan. I did this originally to "break away" from my parent, and to form what I perceived would be my identity. However, I feel these two decisions have impacted me and my life in a positive way.

However, I also felt the need to... "break away" by other means. And that was to do lots and lots of LSD. Probably one of my less intelligent ideas. I still feel that it was a good experience however, even if a risky one.

BTW, just out of curiosity, to whom are you trying to stand out to? Your parents or to society?

PS>>Tattoos won't ruin you life as long as you are smart about them... ie., not getting a tattoo on your face. Tattoos are becoming more and more socially accepted (if not already). From what I notice anyway.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 15, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> I'm 17. And I want to stand out. I want to do something my mother wouldn't entirely approve of in my life. But I don't want it to be something that would ruin my life (tattoo, drugs, etc.) something like bleeching my hair, or something. What can I do? What are some things you've done that your parents didn't approve of, but eventually got used to?



Well, I know this really doesn't help... but maybe, instead of being like all the other kids and do something your mother doesn't want you to do, maybe be a good son and honor your mother. I realize that might be asking to much, but that would be different.  You might awe struck here so much that she might go into a greater shock, than if you did something crazy she would not approve of.


----------



## Alex (Jan 15, 2004)

When I ever have these feelings, I think, what can I do to tick them off... (them=my parents)... then I think about it, by ticking them off, It's only going to multiply the issue that caused me to concider rebeling in the first place. 

Maybe you take that as a reason to go and do more things to upset them... you eventually fall into drugs, and end up... yeah.

I'd be interested to see what Ed might say about this... Ed, if you're listening, give us a sign. =)


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't want to stand out.  Why do you want to stand out?  That will just bring criticism since most people are too inept or stupid to see the good in it.  I'm not saying don't be individual, but it's the drivers that stand out who get the tickets, if you get my drift.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 15, 2004)

If you want to stand out simply for the sake of standing out, that's somewhat foolish. It will only draw criticism to a certain aspect of you that you cannot even defend with good reason. Instead, just be you, and do what makes YOU happy without adversly affecting others, whether it's getting a lip piercing, getting "Jesus Rocks" tattooed on your arm, bleaching your hair (because you've always thought blonde was cool), growing your hair into a pony-tail, or oddly enough, not doing anything like that. 

Maybe you should stand out not just by how you dress, but by how you act. Maybe your parents are staunch democrats, and you've always leaned to the right. Maybe you want to get involved politically or something, and become a leader.

Whatever you do, make sure it's you, and try not to piss off your parents. There's no reason to piss them off. They were good enough to let you use a Mac, right?


----------



## Trip (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, the discussion got lost here, but that's my fault. I don't want to stand out for my parents...that was just to say.

I want to standout from myself. Be someone nobody thought I could be, and just basically look freaky in a clean kind of way. Am I making sense?

Nobody likes me, and I want to publicly announce that.


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

Some public announcements that do not require you to puncture your own skin.  There are some you'd really like.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 16, 2004)

Trip, my recommendation is to join an organisation where the people all have a common interest to you (where you actually meet with the people, not just cool forums like MacosX.  It's about physical interaction).  I used to be part of an SCCA (Sport Compact Car Association), where we would tune our cars and go to auto shows.  Lots of fun.  Made some great friends.  Our love for cars (not just tuned, but classic cars, etc.) helped us interact and enjoy each others company.  Also, I am a member of the Cadillac-LaSalle club.  I have a 1974 Caddi El Dorado.  It's a boat, but it's a classic.  Those people are great, and I hang out with some on a near regular basis (outside of the meetings).


----------



## Surronded (Jan 16, 2004)

Dye your hair is not rebellion. I dye my hair 2 or 3 times a year. In October I had my hair blue-green. Now I have it Orange.
And I'll dye my hair each 6 months (for the exams, January and June).
No problem for me. And I want to make a tatoo, in japanese. But I don't know enough japanese.


----------



## Randman (Jan 16, 2004)

Do something that fits your hobbies. You enjoy design, right? Find a retirement home (or something similar), meet some of the folks and design a nice newsletter for them with logo and everything. It'll shock your parents more that you took time to help out needy folks, you'll be honing your trade and helping others. It's not that rebellious, but to be a rebel is something everyone and their mom is doing these days. Stand out, not apart.


----------



## Cat (Jan 16, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Well, I know this really doesn't help... but maybe, instead of being like all the other kids and do something your mother doesn't want you to do, maybe be a good son and honor your mother. I realize that might be asking to much, but that would be different.  You might awe struck here so much that she might go into a greater shock, than if you did something crazy she would not approve of.


Now _that_ would really set you apart from the crowd! 
Some non-invasive, inexpensive and easily controllable alteration of your appearance? ... grow a beard!


----------



## monktus (Jan 16, 2004)

To be honest dude it doesn't really matter. The most important thing is just to try and be happy and make sure that life is fun. Just do what you want to do, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone important to you. If you just be yourself then you'll probably end up doing something rebelious anyway, it just tends to happen. And tattoos and drugs aren't _that_ bad m'kay, just don't do anything silly


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 16, 2004)

You shouldn't be asking other people how you as an individual can stand out. Figure it out on your own if you want to be an individual. Just be yourself and try and find creative ways to express it. 

And I'm sorry to say but I'm 18 and I live on my own and I smoke pot regularly and it hasn't messed up my life one bit. I'm one of the few people in todays society that realize just because the government says so not all things are bad. Hey man I smoke pot almost every day and I'm still doing pretty well in all the things that I try. Such as school. 

Actually come to think of it smoking pot is how I stand out. I believe heavily that marijuana should be legalized, and that it is far less dangerous than alchohol or tobacco. 

Just be ready to take responsibility for your actions.

Hopefully we have a liberal mod in here that won't delete my post 

::edit::
ps- I'm not trying to say you should smoke pot to be an individual.
::/edit::


----------



## powermac (Jan 16, 2004)

"Nobody likes me, and I want to publicly announce that"-Trip, I am sure some people like you.


----------



## Trip (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, if there are people who like me I haven't found them yet. But in this case when I find them I'll have something to talk about. 

BTW - I've decided to do a temporary* branding on myself. Once I find a cookie cutter that suits.  How do you all feel about this? Good idea?

*Heat it up nicely, and then only put it on for a few seconds, so it will eventually fade away. That way if I don't like it I can let it go, if I like it I can do it again.


----------



## Trip (Jan 16, 2004)

*It came to my attention that the piercing picture needs to be discussed really fast:*

It's not a real piercing, I made it myself last night from some earing studs, so I didn't really get my lip pierced.

But I am serious about the temporary branding.


----------



## Trip (Jan 16, 2004)

VOTE!

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40537


----------



## Sogni (Jan 16, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> *It came to my attention that the piercing picture needs to be discussed really fast:*
> 
> It's not a real piercing, I made it myself last night from some earing studs, so I didn't really get my lip pierced.



LOL
Dude, that looks real! Heh 
That's cool, wear it when you want to get attention and pretend it's real. Also try putting it (or another) on your eyebrow - that freaked me out when I saw it on a girl (her's was real tho).

What I did that freaked my ENTIRE FAMILY (and a few friends) was get a motocycle - ok so not an official motorcycle but a big Scooter (like an old Vespa). Sure not as powerful and probably not as dangerous as a Hog or a Sportbike - but to them it's the exact same thing. For the first time in my life everyone in my known family was talking about me in shock and disbelief and some coming from miles away just to see if it was true! LOL 
Plus I get a lot of looks and a few props from some. I've also met a few friends because of it.

Maybe not what you had in mind - but it did the trick for me (I wasn't even trying! heh). 

Late Teen Rebellion? Or Early Mid-Life Crisis? LOL


----------



## chevy (Jan 17, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Well, I know this really doesn't help... but maybe, instead of being like all the other kids and do something your mother doesn't want you to do, maybe be a good son and honor your mother. I realize that might be asking to much, but that would be different.  You might awe struck here so much that she might go into a greater shock, than if you did something crazy she would not approve of.



Your life is yours. Don't make it for or against your mother, or for or against anybody. Do it for you.


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> Your life is yours. Don't make it for or against your mother, or for or against anybody. Do it for you.


 Honoring one's mother doesn't mean becoming her personal manservant, it means doing whatever you feel like doing but respecting her wishes and making sure she knows you love her.  It's quite easy to live your own life and honor your mother at the same time.

Trip, if you _really_ want to rebel, then move out when you turn 18 and live with a friend or something.  I think we could spare a room for you.


----------



## Studio Zero (Jan 20, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> I'm 17. And I want to stand out. I want to do something my mother wouldn't entirely approve of in my life. But I don't want it to be something that would ruin my life (tattoo, drugs, etc.) something like bleeching my hair, or something. What can I do? What are some things you've done that your parents didn't approve of, but eventually got used to?



A tattoo is going to ruin your life?


----------



## mr. k (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't know what it is in pop culture right now that says to be a rebel you have to die your hair or get a tattoo.  It seems that to rebel you have to do something that your parents don't like or want, and doing something that your parents don't like or want just to be a rebel seems to be a really stupid reason to do something.
You say nobody likes you - I say who cares?  Not that people don't care about you - I'm sure your parents do.  And I'm sure that there are people who do like you, but again - who cares?  You are living your life right now - not the abstract life of an acquaintance, or the life of your mothers son.
Also - not everyone sees everything the same.  I'm sure you see yourself differently then your parents do.  And there is really no way that you can get any kind of perception as to how a third person see's you besides having them describe it to you, and nobody can describe how they feel about you fully.
Don't live your life for other people - live it for yourself.  You should be able to do what you want and when you want - and in the course of living you are sure to do something that someone doesn't, which will make you a rebel in somebody's eyes.


----------



## Trip (Jan 20, 2004)

Nothing matters anymore.


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2004)

What about now?


----------



## Trip (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm going to go watch Elephant and be late for school. Elephant is a good movie. You should all see it.

*I just realized that "Elephant and be late for school" sounds awefully bad. Sorry, it's not what you think it means. lol


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey man (boy I sound old) think about something. Sure your parent(s) get on your case and all the jazz (I'm definitely old) but look at the other side. At your age I would have KILLED to have a mother. My mother died when I was a young teenager. It took me a while to realize two things: 1) life happens sometimes and it doesn't help to be mad at God or the world, 2) You don't really know what you really have until it's truly gone.  Life happens. Dealing with it defines who you really are!

I'm not trying to bring you down on this. I'm just trying to stress that in the end things are most definitely going to get better! I came from the darkest childhood but college (I'm living proof that you STILL CAN put yourself through college) can be the absolute best time in your life to that point.  So don't get down, look to the future! You are on the verge of becoming yourself! Grab the opportunity and do something with yourself now before it's too late. Life is Great but it will not come for you. You have to go for it! You'll have heartbreaks and exhilarating times the rest of your life. What will make you a man is how you deal with the situations and make light of everything. Opportunity will not come to you. You have to go look for it and someday it will most definitely happen! The choice is yours and yours alone. Good Luck.


----------

